# Skype 2.1 Beta with Linuxemu runs, but no Sound



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello

I have installed FreeBSD on my second Notebook to learn the System. Maybe i will migrate from RHEL to FreeBSD 
So now after two days the Hardware on my Compaq 6720s works complete. Bluetooth isn't tested because i don't need it. Time to get the Apllications running. I think that I have installed all dependencies. I can log me in in Skype and Chatt works. But i don't get the Audio in Skype running. The Soundcard runs with the snd_hda driver and i cann listen Music. Any known Trick to get Audio in Skype working?

cheers Darko


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know how to solve this but, I have try skype with audio and voice working with PCBSD

You might want to try install PC-BSD

And get Skype Here

It's much easier ....


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you unmuted the microphone and enabled recording?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

Hm..
Well seems like HDA doesn't like freebsd one bit , either you could try to install oss and it should work if not try to use skype with wine (Might not be the best option but hey! Take what you got until something better comes).


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 3, 2010)

The last version of skype that works well with FreeBSD is the 2.0 oss version.  That works quite well but you may need to manually locate and download the skype version, it's not available from skype anymore.


----------



## observer (Sep 7, 2010)

Probably, Mixer has the microphone level set to 0 or to a very low value. Check it with the following command:

[CMD=""]mixer[/CMD]

And you get for example:


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```

Increase the microphone level by using:

[CMD=]mixer mic 100[/CMD]

Check again and you'll see the mic level at maximum:

```
mixer
```


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```


----------



## observer (Sep 7, 2010)

Increase the microphone level by using:

[CMD=]mixer mic 100[/CMD]


----------



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

try this :

```
wget ftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/pub/redhat.com/fedora/linux/updates/10/i386/alsa-lib-1.0.21-2.fc10.i386.rpm
rpm2cpio alsa-lib-1.0.21-2.fc10.i386.rpm | cpio -idm
cp -R usr /compat/linux/usr/
cp -R etc /compat/linux/etc/
cp -R lib /compat/linux/lib/
```
start skype now and should every thing be ok .


----------



## minimike (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello SIEFE.
I have got tried your suggest. Still no Sound. 
Yesterday i have get up my Webcam working. Video doesn't works too :/
Where can i get the old Skype 2.0?
best regards Darko


----------



## minimike (Oct 3, 2010)

Someone was so nice and has mailed me Skype 2.0 as an attachment. Now I can call my parents.


----------

